# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Plantines Strelizia o Ave del Paraiso

## Luis xv

Vendo plantines de Strelizia o Ave del Paraiso para inicio de nuevo proyecto o plantacion comercial para exportacion.
Los plantines estan puestos en Lima. Precio a tratar. 
Contactar Sr. Mario Telef. 225-0488 978-805901Temas similares: Vendo plantines de banano Vendo plantines de Ave del Paraíso / Strelizia Strelizia Ave del Paraiso Vendo plantines de palto hass injertados con 2do brote Plantines de banano (plátano de exportación)

----------

